# Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?



## DoctorGreenthumb (11. Juni 2014)

*Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?*

Hallo, als ich meinen PC zusammengebaut habe, hat sich ein Berg voll unnötigem Zubehör entwickelt..
Nun frage ich mich, ob ich dieses Zubehör wegschmeißen soll, da es eigentlich nur rumliegt und Platz wegnimmt.

Meine Frage nun an euch:

Hebt ihr dieses Zubehör auf, oder entsorgt ihr dieses nach dem Zusammenbau?

( Bei mir handelt es sich übrigens um diverse Plastikteile aus dem Gehäuse, welche nur gestört haben + diverse Kabel & mächtig viele Schrauben. Sogar Kabel deren Funktion ich nichtmal kenne, lol.  )


----------



## Adi1 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?*

Schrauben, Kabel sowie Slotblenden usw. hebe ich schon auf. 

 Falls Du später mal etwas verkaufen möchtest,

 wäre es schon hilfreich, wenn alles komplett ist.


----------



## Goyoma (11. Juni 2014)

Ich habe meine Sammel Kramkiste mit Lüftern, Kabeln, Schrauben, Adaptern und und und..
Wird alles aufgehoben.


----------



## Caduzzz (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?*

Wird quasi fast alles aufgehoben und in den Originalkartons zurück gelegt, also Blenden, Kabel die dabei waren etc. Schrauben und Kleinkram, einzelne Kabel und so kommen in meine PC-Kram-Kiste. Kann man fast alles irgendwie wieder verwenden und wenn du etwas verkaufen möchtest ist's schon gut wenn das Zubehör noch da ist 

 (allerdings wird auch regelmäßig entsorgt, sprich uralte Teile fliegen dann auch mal in die Tonne)


----------



## T-Drive (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?*

Aufheben. Irgendwann brauchste mal so ein Teil von dem du nicht wusstest für was es ist.

Hab mir extra diverse Regale gebaut. Weg fliegt nur was *sicher* nicht mehr zu verwenden ist.


----------



## eXquisite (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?*

Alles von jedem Rechner im jeweiligen Mainboardkarton, auch zusammengefaltete Originalverpackungen, passt zwar nur ganz knapp, hat aber bisher immer funktioniert 

Gruß


----------



## Da_Vid (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?*

hab mir so ne Riesen Plastik Kiste vom Ikea geholt XD


----------



## SnugglezNRW (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?*

bei mir landet immer alles grade in der Schublade wo noch platz vorhanden ist


----------



## Verminaard (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?*

Alles was nicht verwendet wird wandert in die OVP.
Die OVP's lassen sich meist im Karton des Gehaeuses unterbringen. Wandert in den Keller.


----------



## Micman09 (11. Juni 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Alles was nicht verwendet wird wandert in die OVP.
> Die OVP's lassen sich meist im Karton des Gehaeuses unterbringen. Wandert in den Keller.



Genau wie bei mir 👍
Alles in den gehäusekarton was rein geht


----------



## Aldrearic (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?*

Ich hab meistens keinen Platz für OVP. Das meiste leg ich irgendwie zur Seite, wenn man es noch nutzen kann.


----------



## NeonGreen (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?*

So ziemlich alles landet in meiner Sammelschublade, es kam immer wieder der Moment in dem man ein Kabel, Bauteil etc braucht


----------



## norse (12. Juni 2014)

Schrauben werden fein sortiert gelagert, Hardware sortiert nach Art in separaten Schubladen und ESD hüllen ...

Meine Freundin hasst mich für diesen Schrank voll Hardware  aber er ist zumindest ordentlich ;(


----------



## CosmoCortney (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?*

Ich hebe auch alles auf. Bei meinem Netzteil gabs noch nen Kabelbeute wo nur Sata kabel unso gelagert werden. Und in den Kleinren Kartons verstaue ich anderes. Sensible Teile lagere ich in den Übrigen Anti-Statikbeuteln 
Und Schrauben sind nach Typ in diesen Kleinen Plastikbeuteln drin, die oben diesen Druckverschluss haben


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?*

Hebe auch alles auf, in meiner Bastelkiste oder in der OVP alles in meinem Schrank...


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?*

Alles in ner Kiste bei mir im Keller ich hebe alles an Hardware Verpackungen auf .
Selbst Luftpolster habe ich noch einige von meinem Gehäuse .
Allein schon wegen eventueller Reklamationen  würde ich das machen , und wenn ich irgendwann mal meine Hardware verkaufe bekomme ich mit OVP+Zubehör einen besseren Preis als ohne .


----------



## d4gger (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?*

Ich habe eigentlich alles auf 
Das ganze Zubehör von alten PC's oder anderen Geräten hebe ich immer in einer großen Box auf. Das musste ich machen, da es sonst nur herumliegt. Und da hat meine Freundin dann was dagegen ^^
Oft braucht man das alte Zubehör zwar nicht, aber ab und an kommt doch mal ein Bekannter auf mich zu und sucht noch das ein oder andere Teil! Dann kann ich ihm meistens helfen.


----------



## highspeedpingu (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....


----------



## Teutonnen (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?*

Alle Kabel, Schrauben und sonstigen Kleinteile habe ich in der Verpackung des Mainboardes gesammelt, für grössere Teile wie Lüfter hab ich ne Plastikkiste. Die restlichen OVPs verschwinden im Gehäusekarton und darin auf dem Dachboden.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?*

Hab die unterste Schublade meine Kommode mit Hardware, Anleitungen und Kleinteilen "gefüllt". Wann immer was gebraucht wird (helfe oft Bekannten), wird da halt geschaut bevor man was kauft.


----------



## tandel (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?*

Ich bewahre alles auf und zwar in einer Kiste bzw. in der Originalverpackung bei Grafikkarten. Diese verkaufe ich regelmäßig wieder bei Ebay, da bringt das vollständige Set gefühlt doch immer ein paar Euros mehr und ich muss mich nicht um die Verpackung kümmern.

Alles was noch einen gewissen Wert so größer 10 Euro hat, verkaufe ich auch direkt bei Ebay. Letztendlich sammelt man ansonsten Hardware mit Neupreis von mehreren hundert bis tausend Euro, die man spätestens nach 10 Jahren nicht mal mehr verschenkt bekommt.


----------



## wievieluhr (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?*

Grakas liegen in der Vitrine  eine 9400 GT, ne 550ti,  und ne verschmorte 680 Phantom 

Restliche Hardware wird über Kurz einfach in den Schrank gelegt wo platz ist, ab und zu wird in zeug was ich nicht regelmäßig Brauche in nen Amazon Karton verschoben.... sowas wie IDE platten oder Laufwerke ... kann man ja noch brauchen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?*

[x] _Wird aufgehoben._
_Es wird alles aufgehoben weil man die Hardware ev. mal verkauft oder die Teile an anderer Stelle gebrauchen kann. Bei mir ist es allerdings wohl etwas schlimmer da ich auch Rechner schlachte bzw. generell mit Hardware deale_


----------



## rtf (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?*

[x] wird aufgehoben.
Kleinteile wie Lüfter kommen alle in einem Karton zum rummwühlen. Boards, Grafikkarten, etc. werden entweder direkt wieder Zuhause in einem anderen Rechner verbaut, oder kommen gesondert geordnet in einem Regal unter. Ich werfe nur defekte Sachen weg.


----------



## beren2707 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?*

[X] Wird aufgehoben

Frage: "Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?"
Antwort: "Mit den Händen, das Gefühl in den Zehen reicht dafür leider nur selten aus."



Ach so, "aufbewahren" ist gemeint.  Nunja, meistens im dafür vorgesehenen Karton, idealerweise in den Mainboard-Kartons, da dort ordentlich Platz ist. Daher stehen hier im Schrank auch noch mehrere davon rum. Teilweise schön geordnet vom Inhalt her, teilweise wild zusammengeschmissene Kleinteile, die ich wohl nie mehr brauchen werde (IDE-Kabel, DVI-VGA-Adapter in zweistelliger Zahl etc.).


----------



## informatrixx (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?*

[X] Wird aufgehoben,
auf einem Schrank in Originalverpackung (RAM, Grafikkarte, Stromkabel, Schrauben, Slotbleche, Wärmeleitpaste)


----------



## Festplatte (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?*



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> bei mir landet immer alles grade in der Schublade wo noch platz vorhanden ist



Bei mir auch, ich hab so eine riesen Schublade in der sich alles stapelt.


----------



## Trieb01 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?*

Alles in ne Tüte gepackt und ab aufn dachboden damit


----------



## Marule (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?*

In der Originalverpackung in ner Kiste


----------



## Useful (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?*

Bei mir kommt alles was ich so an Schrauben, restliche Lüfter, Kabel und Zubehör in eine Kiste oder in die orginal Verpackung. Alte Hardware kommt erstmal verpackt wieder in OVP und hebe die erstmal auf damit wenn bei den neuen Sachen was nicht so toll läuft man das alte Setup aufbauen kann und gucken kann was funktioniert und testen kann und so


----------



## dekay55 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?*

Ich hab dafür ein eigenes Lager, häuft sich zwar auch einiges bei mir in der Bude, aber das liegt meist dadran das ich zu faul bin alles ins Lager zu bringen bzw einzusotieren oder alles wieder rauszusuchen. Da häuft sich halt schon bisl was an wenn man sein eigenen Laden hat nebenbei


----------



## keinnick (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?*

Kleinkram landet in der Nerdkiste. Der Rest in mein "Warenlager" auf dem Dachboden.


----------



## ACDSee (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?*

Ich hab die OVPs der Kleinteile in einem Umzugskarton. Gehäuse- und Bildschirmkisten sind auf dem Dachboden.
Kleinkram wie Lüfter, Staubfilter, Sata-Kabel, WLP, Kabelklammern, Adapter und Schrauben liegen in Griffweite im PC-Tisch.

Dort haben sich aber in letzter Zeit auch zwei Voodoo2 und eine weitere uralt Grafikkarte, eine Lüftersteueurung, Festplattenkäfige und ein Gamepad angesammelt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?*

Ab in den Keller damit, denn man weiß nie. Wer hatte nicht schon mal Lust einen 20 Jahre alten PC wieder an laufen zu bekommen. Windows 3.11 lässt grüßen!


----------



## inne_fritten (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?*

Ich habe mir für ein paar € ein Regal gekauft uns lagere meine PC-Hardware in Schuhkartons auf diesem Regal  
Es ist etwas viel für mein Zimmer geworden, deshalb steht das ganze Zeug im Keller ^^


----------



## Bulldogge666 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?*

Ich bin ein Sammler, das Problem ist die mangelnde Ordnung^^.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (23. August 2014)

*AW: Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?*

ich hab 2-3 Schuhkartons mit allmöglichen PC Schnickschnack. Vollgestopft mit Lüftern, Adaptern, Kabeln, Montagezubehör, teilweise sogar Festplatten und alten Erweiterungskarten.
alles was nicht mehr in die Kartons passt wird weggeschmissen. Ich würde das andere Zeug auch wegschmeissen wenn ich nicht zu Faul wäre zur Aschentonne zu rennen.


----------



## CentralCynus (23. August 2014)

*AW: Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?*

Unterschiedlich: Im Karton, im Schrank oder im Regal


----------



## Jimini (23. August 2014)

*AW: Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?*

Empfindlichere Sachen liegen bei mir im Arbeitszimmer in einer Schublade. Notebooks und Platinen liegen im selben Raum in einem Regal. Lüfter, Laufwerksblenden, Gehäuse, Kabel, alte Lautsprecher und Eingabegeräte liegen in einem Schrank im Keller.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. August 2014)

*AW: Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?*



> Frage: "Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?"
> Antwort: "Mit den Händen, das Gefühl in den Zehen reicht dafür leider nur selten aus."


 das ist nicht mein Problem aber die unteren Finger sind einfach zu kurz und der Daumen an falscher Stelle 
 Es wird alles in Kartons verpackt und dort verstaut wo Platz ist, generell versuche ich die Hardware als Komplettrechner im Keller zu lagern, da ist der Weg kürzer.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2014)

*AW: Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?*

Hardware kommt in die OVP und dann in die Abstellkammer.


----------



## mo_ritzl (24. August 2014)

*AW: Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?*

Ich hebe auch fast alles auf. OVP usw. gerade die ganzen kleinen Adapter und Kabel sind oft mal praktisch wenn man am Samstag ein neues System baut und dann merkt, dass ein Kabel fehlt und kein Laden mehr auf hat.


----------



## Evio (25. August 2014)

*AW: Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?*

einfach in die OVP und ab in die kammer


----------



## DoctorGreenthumb (26. August 2014)

*AW: Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?*

Okay, mit so einem Umfrageergebnis habe ich jetzt nicht gerechnet! xD


----------



## Matze287 (23. September 2014)

Hab alles in 2,3 Kartons


----------



## King-of-Kings (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?*

in kartons aufm dachboden


----------



## TammerID (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?*

Wird alles aufbewahrt. Alte Mainboards, Grakas, Adapter etc.
Schön in Kartons auf dem Dachboden. Nach ein paar Jahren wird da einmal durchgeschaut und wenn Teile aufgrund des technischen Wandels nicht mehr benötigt werden, entsprechend entsorgt.


----------



## orca113 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?*

Hab 2-3 grosse Kartons suf dem Dachboden der Eltern. Da ist platz. Und Dinge für den schnellzugriff hab ich in einem kleineren Karton bei mir oben auf dem Leiderschrank.


----------



## morsor (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?*

ich packe alles wild durcheinender aber aufgeräumt in kartons rein und stelle diese dann in keller, wenn ich doch mal ersatz teile brauche oder ein freund is immer was da


----------



## Zocker_Boy (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie hebt ihr euer PC Zubehör auf?*

Wird eigentlich alles einschließlich Verpackung im Keller aufbewahrt. Das einzige was ich meistens wegwerfe sind die Schachteln für Gerätschaften, für die ich in aller Regel der Endverbraucher bin (z.B. Lüfter, Netzteile, Tastaturen). Wenn bei solchen Dingen noch Zubehör im Lieferumfang ist, wandert das in ne separate Bastelkiste.


----------

